# New to Dubai - where to watch the football?



## senior87 (Sep 6, 2011)

Firstly i'll introduce myself, i'm 24, i've just moved to Dubai to begin my new job and life! been here just over a week now and sampled some good bars in the short time i've been here! I'm out here on my own until Christmas then the Missus is moving over, so my question is where will be the best place with a good ex-pat atmosphere to watch the England vs Wales football tonight?? I live in the Greens so either Tecom or Marina is best for me.

Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Everywhere will have it on but Crown & Lion in the Byblos Hotel, Tecom will probably have the atmosphere you're looking for.


----------



## katygindubai2011 (Sep 12, 2011)

From what I can see, it depends on what team you support. My husband is a Manchester United fan and likes Harvesters in Crowne Plaza on SZR. It's kinda dingy but the atmosphere in there is always pretty good.


----------



## arshinov08 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Football Fever *



senior87 said:


> Firstly i'll introduce myself, i'm 24, i've just moved to Dubai to begin my new job and life! been here just over a week now and sampled some good bars in the short time i've been here! I'm out here on my own until Christmas then the Missus is moving over, so my question is where will be the best place with a good ex-pat atmosphere to watch the England vs Wales football tonight?? I live in the Greens so either Tecom or Marina is best for me.
> 
> Cheers


Harvesters in Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed Rd.This place is mainly for manchester United fans n it's officially registered red army.Actually am also a Man Utd fan but i watch most of my games in Al Barsha the hotel name is City Max...It's a good place and always packed up with beautiful waitress ) if you like to join me just come to City MAX in Al Barsha it's good for a lad 
facebook (Arafa Van Arshinov)
I've only been here for 8months n am now lookin for a place to play football...If you are a freak n a die hard just join me mate...


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Spirals Bar - Hotel Grandeur - Next to Ramada Al Barsha. About 1500m from The Greens.

An experience not to be missed..........if you support a certain N. london team.


----------

